# ephadrine



## nightster (Apr 18, 2015)

Do any peptide places have ephdrine for research purposes?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 18, 2015)

You can buy ephedrine HCI at wallmart, etc. Go to the pharmacy counter and ask for Bronkaid. Its about $7 for 24 pills. You wont find it on the shelf bruh.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 18, 2015)

nightster said:


> Do any peptide places have ephdrine for research purposes?  Thanks in advance



No but you can get it at any drug store...


----------



## nightster (Apr 18, 2015)

It's banned in MN.  Ill have to go the brochaid route as suggested.. Thanks!


----------



## Jada (Apr 18, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> You can buy ephedrine HCI at wallmart, etc. Go to the pharmacy counter and ask for Bronkaid. Its about $7 for 24 pills. You wont find it on the shelf bruh.



This right here^^ they will ask for ur driver license,  don't panic it's just in case u want to be the next Walter white


----------



## Ggeneral (Apr 18, 2015)

Does anyone know if Primatene is still available? Bronkaid works for me, but I heard HCL is slightly more effective than sulfate.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

I always got the Primatene tablets.  Is there a difference?


----------



## lightweight (Apr 19, 2015)

It available at different walmarts around me but besides the mg size of the pills I don't feel much of a difference


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 19, 2015)

Ggeneral said:


> Does anyone know if Primatene is still available? Bronkaid works for me, but I heard HCL is slightly more effective than sulfate.




Primatene is still available, but Bronkaid is cheaper per mg of ephedrine even once you take the salt weight into account. Also the difference is negligible. Anyone who says they felt a difference is experiencing a placebo effect.


----------



## 57muscle (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice and legal here in Canada...


----------



## nightster (Jun 4, 2015)

Lucky!!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 5, 2015)

57muscle said:


> Nice and legal here in Canada...



I miss Gorilla Jack's ECA...


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 5, 2015)

I would like a eca stack built for training. I always feel gross taking bronkaid b/c its a medicine I guess, it doesn't really even pack much of a pop like the old ephedrine supps did , at least in my op


----------



## kingsamson (Jun 5, 2015)

lightweight said:


> It available at different walmarts around me but besides the mg size of the pills I don't feel much of a difference



this isnt true
technically you get slightly better absorption from the hcl
but pirmatne is half the dose (okay so take 2) 
bronkaid is cheaper

and from hands on bronkaid just seems to work better for me
primatane idk it doent melt the fat the same way

i love ec , clen doesnt really do it for me either
25mg bronkain 200mg caffine pills 2-3x a day i get shredded fast


----------



## tjt011 (Jun 17, 2015)

how does this stuff effect natural testosterone production? can't imagine it'd be too positive


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

tjt011 said:


> how does this stuff effect natural testosterone production? can't imagine it'd be too positive


Ephedrine? In no way whatsoever does it affect test production.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 27, 2015)

You can buy ephedrine from online sellers in the UK and have it shipped to the US.  It has no other medicines in it, unlike Bronkaid and such.


----------

